# Ruf farmen in Stormwind



## GaaraSabakuna (7. Februar 2007)

hallo wie der titel schon vermuten läst suche eine anregung wie schnell ruf verbessern kann in sturmwind
also erstmal bin nachtelfen hunter lvl 45 also wer kann mir tips geben


----------



## White Jen (7. Februar 2007)

hättest du die Suchfunktion benutz,und einfach mal ruf eingegeben,hättest du ca 8 Themen dazu gefunden,wo ca 3 Themen über Ruf in den Hauptstädten ging.

Und in jedem Thread kamen die selben Antworten:

Stoff spenden und Quests machen.In deinem Fall, für Stormwind.

Mfg Jen


----------



## GaaraSabakuna (7. Februar 2007)

Ja sorry aber die suche ergibt beimir nix kannst ja mal ein paar links reinstellen oda so ich weiss das mit stoffe und soweiter aber wo kann ich noch questen um in sw rufpunkte zu bekommen


----------



## el_nappo (8. Februar 2007)

gibt es für gnomeeregangnome auch sein stofftyp? oder wie kann man da seinen ruf verbessern auser mit quest machen. wo gibt es den mobs die denn ruf bei sw,if, usw. verbessern. thx
gretz el_nappo


----------



## Dalmus (8. Februar 2007)

el_nappo schrieb:


> gibt es für gnomeeregangnome auch sein stofftyp? oder wie kann man da seinen ruf verbessern auser mit quest machen. wo gibt es den mobs die denn ruf bei sw,if, usw. verbessern. thx
> gretz el_nappo


Joa, auch bei den Gnomen kann man Stoff abgeben um seinen Ruf zu verbessern. Der entsprechende NPC steht in IF in seinem Kabuff links von der Tiefenbahn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur zweiten Frage: Meinst Du die Position der einzelnen Stoffabnehmer der jeweiligen Fraktionen?


----------



## zulsar (8. Februar 2007)

wenn ich mich recht erinnere bekommt man in den pestländern ordentlich ruf für SW...auch in den westl.


----------



## Dalmus (8. Februar 2007)

zulsar schrieb:


> wenn ich mich recht erinnere bekommt man in den pestländern ordentlich ruf für SW...auch in den westl.


Stimmt, weil die Mobs da gut Runenstoff droppen, den man da abgeben kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nee, Spass beiseite: Wo genau meinst Du? Ich bin jetzt nicht sooo scharf auf den Ruf in SW, aber meinen Runenstoff geb ich eigentlich auch immer dort ab, damit ich irgendwann einmal mein Pferd bekomme.
Oder gilt das nur bis zu einer gewissen Rufstufe? So wie bei der Argentumdämmerung? Da ist ja auch irgendwann Schluss mit Ruf/Mob in den Pestis...


----------



## zulsar (8. Februar 2007)

ich meinte nicht das killen wegen ruf, sondern den ruf bei Q-Abgabe...


----------



## el_nappo (8. Februar 2007)

bei mir is das blöd weil ich schneider bin und daher den runnenstoff lieber verarbeite darum suche ich ne möglichkeit mein ruf bei gnomeregangnome zu verbessern damit das epic billiger wird und quest für gnomeregangnome gibts doch für lvl 53 nichtmehr oder?


----------



## Thoa (8. Februar 2007)

Kinder Kinder.. Hört endlich auf mit Runenstoffspenden! Macht Alteractal, gebt dort Sturmkristalle (Allianz) ab und ihr bekommt innerhalb eines Alteracs um die 300-1000 Ruf. Schneller kann man seinen Ruf nirgendwo pushen. Ich habe in einer Woche Ironforge und Stormwind auf Ehrfürchtig gehabt. Ein fünftel der Zeit, die ich damals für Darnassus Ehrfürchtig gebraucht habe. Exodar und Gnomeragan waren dadurch natürlich auch bereits auf Mitte Respektvoll. 

Also.. Alteractal farmen. Bringt Ruf / Ehre und macht mehr Spass als Mobs hauen.


----------



## el_nappo (8. Februar 2007)

wie bekommt man die kristalle und wo muss man sie abgeben?


----------



## Thoa (8. Februar 2007)

Die Kristalle bekommst du von Gegnerischen NPC bzw. von gegnerischen Spielerleichen. Von NPCs jedoch nur ganz wenige und von Spielern meistens ne ganze Menge. Abgeben kannst du diese (und auch alle anderen Rufitems) im Lager der Allianz im Norden. Gleich beim Nordturm in den Gang reiten, da stehen ein paar Elfen. Da kannst du das abgeben und bekommst massig Ruf. Bei der Horde heissen die Sturmkristalle glaube ich "Blut irgendwas" ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und müssen natürlich im Hordelager abgegeben werden. Wo genau weiss ich nicht.

Ganz wichtig: Es wird zuerst bei der Abgabe angezeigt dass man nur bei Ironforge / Orgrimmar Ruf pusht. Das stimmt jedoch nicht. Im Hintergrund steigerst du schon fleissig bei den anderen Hauptstadtfraktionen. Wie gesagt: Die einfachste und schnellste Art an Ruf zu kommen. Ich weiss jedoch nicht wie es momentan so aussieht mit den Alteracwartezeiten. Spiele ja nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jalisco (17. Juli 2007)

Dieser Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber ich habe zu genau dem Thema eine Frage...

... und zwar habe ich einen 37er Gnom und würde mir gerne auf 40 schon das Pferd holen weil ich den Schrotthaufen von den Gnomen gräßlich finde *gg*... ich weiß, dafür brauche ich Ruf ehrfürchtig in sw.. bin auch "schon" bei Respektvoll 4.000/21.000 also fehelen mir noch 17.000 Ruf bis zum Mount..

jetzt wollte ich einfach mal fragen, ob es überhaupt irgendwie für mich möglich ist, dass ich bis 40 ehrfürchtig werde(und wenn es ewig dauert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) weil runenstoff abgeben kann ich ja denk ich mal bis 40 auch nicht (bis jetzt zumindest nicht) und quests wüsste ich nicht, in welchem gebiet ich noch für quests ruf für sturmwind bekomme...

Ich wäre für jede Hilfe/ jeden Tipp dankbar

MfG,
Jalisco


----------



## Abilalla (17. Juli 2007)

Wegen des Rufes habe ich mit allen meinen Chars erstmal die Startgebiet-Quests aller Fraktionen erledigt: erst Zwergen-Gebiet, dann SW mit Wald von Elwynn, Spähekuppe, Rotkammgebirge, dann rüber und Teldrassil und Azurmythosinsel abgrasen... im lvl-Bereich bis 25 gibts da immer ordentlich Rufpunkte für alle Fraktionen. Ansonsten: Leinenstoff, Wollstoff und ab 40 Runenstoff spenden!

Meine Abi ist nur bei Gnome noch ned Ehrfürchtig... brauchte sie aber auch nicht fürs Mount, sie ist ja selbst Gnom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Darnassus fehlen mir auch nur ganz paar Punkte noch, die sind dann aber durch die Stoffe schnell erledigt.


----------



## Jalisco (17. Juli 2007)

Alles klar.. danke für die schnelle hilfe..


----------



## Zenzi (23. Juli 2007)

Habe das selbe Problem mit dem Sturmwind-Ruf:
Bin lvl 36 und habe noch 2800 Ruf bis Ehrfürchtig. Nun spende ich schon immer Seide, wobei mich interessieren würde in welchen Zeitabständen das immer möglich ist (<= quasi die erste Frage). Ich habe jetzt auch von einer Questfolge (insg. fast 800 Ruf für Sturmwind) auf der Blutmythosinsel erfahren, die von einem Draenei vergeben wird: die Q startet durch einen Brief den man zugestellt bekommt, allerdings hab ich bis jetzt noch keinen Brief bekommen und nun würde es mich interessieren ob ich dazu erst von einem anderen Questgeer auf die Blutmythosinsel geschickt werden muss, damit dich siese  Q quasi "aktiviert" ( Weiß jmd dann diesen Questgeber?)
Ansonsten bn ich auch für alle Tips dankbar ...


----------



## Wynd (11. Dezember 2007)

hello!

ich habe gestern bemerkt dass ich in stormwind auch schon *2000 rufpunkte von respektvoll* habe. da ich , als nachelfendame von welt, schon immer gern n pferd als mount gehabt hätte habe ich mir nun vorgenommen den ruf noch bis ehrfürchtig zu pushen.

- alterac ist bei uns gerade ziemlich gut besucht. funktioniert das abgeben der marken derzeit noch? muss man stapel abgeben oder kann man auch einzelne einreichen? wieviele rufpunkte bringt das denn jeweils?

- wo würdet ihr questen? elwynn, westfall, duskwood, redridge? komme ich damit hin (denn ich brauch ja noch 19000 rufpunkte)? wo könnte ich noch questen?

- pro runenstoff-stapel bekommt man jetzt auch immer noch NUR 50 rufpunkte? (übel wenig, finde ich, wenn man bedenkt dass die low-Qs aus den o.g. gebieten ja viiiel mehr geben)


----------



## Arstiuri (11. Dezember 2007)

also ich habe kein einziges mal stoff gespendet da ich doch recht geizig bin. spass beiseite, ich bin schneider und brauchte die jeweils selber. alleine durchs questen bin ich in darnassus und sw ehrfuerchtig geworden. ich geb dir mal ne liste von den gebieten in denen ich viel gequestet habe:

westfall
daemmerwald
schlingendorntal
suempfe des elends
hinterland
rotkammgebirge
westliche pestlaender
oestliche pestlaender
vorgebirge des huegellands
arathihochland

teldrassil
dunkelkueste
eschental
teufelswald
winterquell
feralas
krater von un'goro
tanaris
silithus
desolace

da habe ich massig ruf in sw fuer bekommen. wie gesagt, ohne meinen teuren stoff abzugeben.

hoffe das hilft


----------



## Wynd (11. Dezember 2007)

ja, tut es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! vielen dank für die schnelle antwort!

gibt es spezielle Qs oder Q-reihen, die du empfehlen kannst? oder bringen z.b. ALLE Qs im teufelswald oder im krater SW-ruf?

da ich nachtelf bin habe ich in den höherleveligen gebieten die Qs schon gemacht aber in den startgebieten noch nicht. deshalb würde ich mich jetzt erst nochmal im redridge umsehen, dann nochmal im wald von elwynn usw.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Dezember 2007)

Wynd schrieb:


> hello!
> 
> - alterac ist bei uns gerade ziemlich gut besucht. funktioniert das abgeben der marken derzeit noch? muss man stapel abgeben oder kann man auch einzelne einreichen? wieviele rufpunkte bringt das denn jeweils?


also das abgeben funktioniert weiterhin.man kann einzeln oder in Stapeln einreichen.die Kristalle droppen nach wie vor getötete Gegner.gerade jetzt,durch die veränderte Spielweise, kommt es im Alterac vermehrt zum zergen. dadurch kommt man natürlich ohne Ende an die Kristalle.wenn du dann noch Insignie des Alteractals anlegst, kannst du dich ständig ins Lager zurückbeamen um abzugeben...
vorne an der Schmiede, im Lager, kann man auch andere erbeutete Teile abgeben, aber weiss nich welchen Fraktionsruf die erhöhen. von if?
weiss leider nicht mehr wie hoch die Belohnung für einzelne,oder 10 Stck sind,und ob es nicht doch schneller geht Stoff zu farmen, denn wenn kein Gezerge da ist, dann musst du erstmal versuchen viele Gegner zu töten.ist nicht ganz sooo einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynd (11. Dezember 2007)

aaalso: am 18. oktober hat jemand bei sturmkristall auf der buffed-website folgendes gesschrieben:

"Die Sturmkristalle werden von verschiedenen Gegnern gedroppt, am meisten aber von den feindlichen Spielern (bis zu 12 Stück). Wenn man so um die 70 - 90 Kristalle zusammenhat, sollte man die abgeben, da es pro 5er-Stack 10 Rufpunkte für die Stormpike-Guard gibt und um die 80 Rufpunkte für Ironforge."

wieviel dabei für SW rausspringt werde ich heute abend mal rausfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

PS: bei uns besteht alterac (leider) mittlerweile ausschließlich aus gezerge (dass die hordis dummerweise auch immer noch gewinnen ^^). da ich als fleißiges  jägerlein immer unter der top10 der dmg-dealer bin dauert es hoffentlich nicht all zu lange bis ich endlich mit meinem pferdchen losdüsen kann. (mein altes habe ich mal dem imperator geliehen und es nie zurück bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Wynd (12. Dezember 2007)

soooo, hier nochmal die rückmeldung (für die, die in zukunft nochmal ruf in SW pushen wollen):

war gestern in 5 alteracs und habe auch immer brav kills/marken gefarmt und abgegeben. dabei kommt aber bei weitem nicht soviel *SW*-ruf rum als würde man die low-Qs in elwynn etc. machen (denn die geben 50 - 350 ruf. für IF bekommt man dabei aber mehr ruf).

außerdem stört es natürlich den BG-spielfluss und beeinflusst den pers. ehrenzuwachs wenn man immer ganz in den norden nach dun baldar muss um abzugeben während unten die post abgeht (denn abgeben nach BG-ende geht ja leider nicht) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynd (12. Dezember 2007)

doppelpost! sry.


----------



## Arstiuri (12. Dezember 2007)

wenn ich mich recht erinnere gab es in dämmerwald ne ganze menge qs mit denen du ruf bei sw bekamst - vor allem die q-reihen (braut des einbalsamierers) etc. elwynn hab ich nicht wirklich was gemacht, aber westfall kann ich dir noch empfehlen. mach da einfach mal die qs auf der späherkuppe.

kannst ja sonst noch mal nach den todesmienen quests suchen - da weiss ich nicht ob die nicht auch noch viel ruf in sw bringen... hab ich mich nie reingetraut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: es bringt ruf bei sw

http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/85/nach-zone?zone_id=1581


----------

